# 

## woldo

Chcialbym uzyskac jakiejs informacji na temat siatki, jaka lepiej wybrac wiem ze ocynkowana jest mocniejsza ale ile ona postoi bez konserwacji? powlekana natomiast sie szybko znieksztalca np. przez dzieci przechodzace przez nia lub psy?
bede wdzieczny za porady pozdrowionka  :Wink2:

----------


## Piotrek T

Są ocynkowane-powlekane ale wiadomo cena.
A to że się zniekształcają i rozciągają to tylko wina jakości i grubości drutu
Przy zakupie wystarczy sprawdzić czy drut da się łatwo wygiąć palcami jeśli tak to wiadomo że to szajs

----------


## CityMatic

> Chcialbym uzyskac jakiejs informacji na temat siatki, jaka lepiej wybrac wiem ze ocynkowana jest mocniejsza ale ile ona postoi bez konserwacji? powlekana natomiast sie szybko znieksztalca np. przez dzieci przechodzace przez nia lub psy?
> bede wdzieczny za porady pozdrowionka


Nie zastanawiał bym się nad tym -tylko ocynk powlekany
Po pierwsze trwałość 
po drugie wygląd
po trzecie nie trzeba konserwować


a jak się spodziewasz przechodzące przez nie dzieci lub psy  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  to zrób furtkę będzie taniej i bezpieczniej ...a jeśli chcesz aby było wytrzymałej to postaw mur- nie ma siatki, która się nie odkształci, jeśli będzie ktoś po niej chodził  :Wink2: 


u mnie taka siatka zielona ocynk powlekany jest już 5 lat i nic -po deszczu wygląda jak nowa...konieczne jest natomiast zagięcie końcówek górnych w dół  aby woda nie wciekała pomiędzy powłokę z PCV, a drut.

----------


## bladyy78

Ja miałem ocynk niepowlekany i  5 lat bez malowania wytrzymała dopiero po 5 latach ja pomalowałem, ale nie o to biega, teraz jak bym kupował siatkę to tylko powlekana odpada problem z malowaniem, a malowanie siatki jest strasznie upierdliwe i czasochłonne.

----------


## Pawlom

Witam,
ja mam od trzech lat siatkę ocynkowaną i powlekaną. Wygląda tak jak po zamontowaniu, nic się z nią nie dzieje. Fakt, jest może trochę słabsza od ocynkowanej ale bez przesady. Po prostu trzeba wybrać dosyć grubą i będzie ok.

----------


## woldo

Bedzie ocynkowana powleczona dzieki za rade pozdrowionka

----------


## docent161

Malowanie siatki jest b . proste wystarczy malować ją dwoma wałkami z dwóch stron jednocześnie ( najmniejsze straty) lub pojedyńczo z jednej , a potem z drugiej strony i niewielkie poprawki pęzlem   :Lol:

----------


## bogdansawicki7

no  tak  pięknie  trwale  ocynk i  jeszcze powlekana tylko  jaki  jest  ten  ocynk  pod  plastikiem  i  jaki   ten  plastik    widziałem  siatkę  na  której  popękał  plastik po  2  latach i  co  wtedy ni to  malować  a  może   wymienić aby  ruch  był  w interesie  nie  widze  żadnego  sensu  drutu  ocynkowanego  powlekać albo  ocynk  albo  tylko powlekana

----------

